# Famous UBER phrases



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

I am compiling a list....please add as you see fit (from movies, tv, songs, sports, music, etc...)

1) Life is like an UBER request….you never know what your gonna get

2) You want an UBER Pool…you can handle an UBER Pool.

3) Stella!!!!!. I coulda been somebody, I coulda been an UBER Driver

4) We have the technology to make the World’s first Autonomous UBER…better that it was before…better, faster, stronger.

5) Somewhere..over the UBER...

6) It's a beautiful day in the UBERhood....won't you be my UBER?

7) Sunny Day...Sweepin' the clouds away. On my way to where the Surge is sweet. Can you tell me how to get.....How to get to UBERing Street,

8) UBER me up Scotty.

9) I came, I saw, I UBERed.

10)It's a beautiful day in this UBERhood... A beautiful day for an UBER.
Would you be mine? Could you be mine?...Won't you be my UBER?


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

Uber is like pushing a fart during times of intestinal distress. You’ll probably regret it and have a mess to deal with.


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

In keeping with the festive holiday spirit, the middle verse of The Pogues “Fairytale of New York,” slightly altered -
(Pax)You’re a bum, You’re a Punk
(Driver)You’re an old **** on junk, lying there almost dead like a drip in that car.
(Pax) You scumbag, non-striver, you cheap Uber driver,
Merry Christmas your arse, I thank God it’s our last.


----------



## Suism (Apr 21, 2017)

Lower rates means more money


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Suism said:


> Lower rates means more money


Nothing personal...butt....

Emma please...

Show us what you think...

Of this truely misguided statement...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

to Uber... and BEYOND!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Hasta la vista, Uber

(terminator)


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

To Uber or not to Uber, that is the question:
Whether it is nobler in the mind to suffer
The slings and arrows of outrageous riders,
Or to take a loss in a sea of Ants . . .


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

(independence day, when they talk to the alien)

I know there is much we can learn from each other. Can there be a peace?

Peace? No peace. 

What is it you want us to do?

Uber.


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

"Maverick!!!.... you're still dangerous... but you can be my UBER- anytime..."

"Bullsh*t.... you can be mine"


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

“My name is Doc T, you killed my 4.9 rating, prepare to die!” The Princes Bride
"No Poo, is good Poo, with Gary, Gnu." Gary Gnu show
"No! Try not! Pool, or pool not! There is no try!" Yoda
"Your Uber, he is." Yoda
"When you look at the dark Uber, careful you must be ... for the dark Uber looks back." Yoda


----------



## nowherefast (Aug 17, 2016)

You don't understand! I coulda had class. I coulda been a contender. I could've been somebody, instead of a Uber Driver, which is what I am.


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

*Jules*: _[points gun directly in Brett's face]_ Say "*AUX CORD*" again! _SAY_ "*AUX CORD*" again! I dare you! I double-dare you, m***erf***er! Say "*AUX* *CORD*" one more goddamn time.....


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Donshonda said:


> *Jules*: _[points gun directly in Brett's face]_ Say "*AUX CORD*" again! _SAY_ "*AUX CORD*" again! I dare you! I double-dare you, m***erf***er! Say "*AUX* *CORD*" one more goddamn time.....


Jules don't need no stinkin gun...8>)

She can make you WISH you were dead...

Rakos


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Frankly Scarlett, I don't give an Uber


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Mista T said:


> Frankly Scarlett, I don't give an Uber


It's OK...Scarlett doesn't either...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Toto, I've got a feeling we're not in the Uber anymore.

(wiz of Oz)


----------



## Trunkcorpse (Oct 27, 2017)

Take your stinking paws off me, you damned dirty pax.

I'm mad as hell and I'm not gonna Uber anymore.

(these have to have been spoken by actual Uber drivers at some point)


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

yippee ki yay, Uber


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

Tip is included in the fare


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

Drive for Uber Forest, Drive for Uber Forest!!!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

They may take out lives, but they'll never take our Uber!!!!


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

I think we are going to need a bigger CAR!!! Uber XL


----------



## PMartino (Mar 18, 2016)

It's a hundred miles to Chicago, we've got a quarter tank of gas, a service animal, an empty pack of cigarettes, it's dark and we're wearing our trade dress. Let's uber.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

(star wars)

Use the Uber, Luke

May the tips be with you, always


----------



## nowherefast (Aug 17, 2016)

*"I only came here to do two things, kick some pax ass and drive on surge&#8230;Looks like we're almost outta surge."*


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

We'll always have Uber.

You had me at "The Tip's included"

I'm the King of the Uber!

My name is Maximus Decimus Meridius, commander of the Armies of the North, General of the Felix Legions and loyal servant to the true emperor, Marcus Aurelius. Father to a murdered son, husband to a murdered wife. And I will have my cheap Pool ride, in this life or the next.

I love the smell of puke in my vehicle. Smells like cleaning fees.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

We're on a mission from Uber.

Uber trip!

Uber's full!

Uber with me, if you want to live. OR Come with me, if you want to Uber.


----------



## PMartino (Mar 18, 2016)

"River. James River."


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

Down goes Uber
(Down goes Tyson)







chitownXdriver said:


> Down goes Uber
> (Down goes Tyson)


Better yet, down goes Travis!


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

"Uber will beat anyone's advertised price, or your Uber is FREEEEEEEE!" Phil and Larry Miller, Sit'n Sleep Mattress Store commercial

It's not what Uber can do for you, it's what YOU can do for Uber.

"Only two things are infinite, the universe and Uber Pool, and I'm not sure about the former." Albert Einstein


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

Travis: I'll be back!

Pax: you have an aux cord?
Me: say hello to my little friend! (Pulls out aux cord)

Drives up to pick up passenger, spider senses tingle that it'll be an unpleasant ride. Speeds off without letting pax get in car yelling "take a hike you filthy animal!"


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

Conan, What is best in life ?

Cancel your no-shows, see them running behind you, and to hear the lamentations of Travis Kalanick.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

(another from Star Wars, no adjustment needed)


I've got a bad feeling about this.....


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

Signs up with Uber because of promises of getting rich quick, 2 months later..


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Well I'll be an Uber's uncle...smh...

Uber you will...or Uber you won't...

One way or the Uber.... you'll Uber...

OMG...I forgot to wipe my Uber...8>)

For SadUber....OH...my Uber Babe...

Everyone have an Ubertide holiday....8>)

Rakos


----------



## MarcG (Feb 12, 2016)

Uber ****ed me again


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Oops!...I Ubered again....8>)


----------



## PMartino (Mar 18, 2016)

Ever pool with the devil in the pale Beacon light?


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

I love the smell of Uber in the morning.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Relax, alright. My dad is an Uber driver. He's got an ultimate set of tools. I can fix it.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

You see Mr. Hand I was thinking if I'm here and you're here doesn't that make it our time? And there's certainly nothing wrong with a little Uber ride on our time.










Are either of you Uber drivers? No, but willing to learn.
Stripes, Bill Murray and Harold Ramis


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Uber is a technology company.


----------



## UberIsverycaring (Dec 5, 2017)

Slashing rates = More fares. More fares = more money!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Well, the world needs Uber drivers, too.
Caddyshack, Judge Smalls talking to Danny.









Especially on UberPeople.net









If I paid you to Uber, you could cash your check at the penny arcade!!









And you must be the Uber guy.
Thanks for the free ride.


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

"Lower fares means more earning for our partners"
"We exclude tipping from the app because drivers and passengers want to avoid any confusion about rates"

Both from Rachel Holt, general manager of Uber North America.


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

"Do you like sex and uber?"


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

UBER! goes the weazel...8>)

She's Uberlicious...!!!

Heavens to Ubertroid...!

Hey man...roll me an Uber...8>)









Rakos


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

PMartino said:


> "River. James River."
> View attachment 187366


Our WINNER!!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Where do you think you're going? Nobody's leaving. Nobody's walking out on this fun, old-fashioned Uber trip. No, no. We're all in this together. This is a full-blown, four-alarm rideshare emergency here. We're gonna press on, and we're gonna have the hap, hap, happiest Uber trip since Bing Crosby tap-danced with Danny ****ing Kaye. And when Travis squeezes his fat white ass down in the back seat of an Uber Black, he's gonna find the jolliest bunch of assholes this side of the nuthouse.


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

That you are a slave, Neo. Like everyone else you were born into bondage. Into a prison that you cannot taste or see or touch. A prison for your mind.

*Agent Smith*: Never send a human to do a machine's job.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Once an Uber, always an Uber

I'm not an Uber driver but I did stay at a Holiday Inn express


----------



## UberIsverycaring (Dec 5, 2017)

UberHammer said:


> Where do you think you're going? Nobody's leaving. Nobody's walking out on this fun, old-fashioned Uber trip. No, no. We're all in this together. This is a full-blown, four-alarm rideshare emergency here. We're gonna press on, and we're gonna have the hap, hap, happiest Uber trip since Bing Crosby tap-danced with Danny &%[email protected]!*ing Kaye. And when Travis squeezes his fat white ass down in the back seat of an Uber Black, he's gonna find the jolliest bunch of assholes this side of the nuthouse.


The Hammer, hammers it home again!!!!


----------



## UberFuberPat (Nov 20, 2016)

I don't know who you are
I don't know where you are going
What I know is i have have special skills to be an ant and drive you two blocks for minimum no surge pool.
I will wait for you(past wait time) and I will drive you
- Leeam Kneesome- Taken(not)


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Where do you think you're going? Nobody's leaving. Nobody's walking out on this fun, old-fashioned Uber trip. No, no. We're all in this together. This is a full-blown, four-alarm rideshare emergency here. We're gonna press on, and we're gonna have the hap, hap, happiest Uber trip since Bing Crosby tap-danced with Danny &%[email protected]!*ing Kaye. And when Travis squeezes his fat white ass down in the back seat of an Uber Black, he's gonna find the jolliest bunch of assholes this side of the nuthouse.


Love it!!! I just watched Christmas Vacation the other day. "You couldn't hear a dump truck going through a nitroglycerin plant."


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

(princess bride)

Bye bye boys! Bye bye! Good byyyyyye! Have fun storming the castle!

Think they can get an Uber way out here?

It would take a miracle.


----------



## Benny Alvarez (Nov 8, 2017)

"You wanna play rough?OK........SAY HELLO TO MY UBER FRIEND!!!!!!"


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm gonna slap that Uber out of you...

In an Uber loving way...8>)

Rakos



Gilby said:


> I love the smell of Uber in the morning.


1000 likes


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ribak said:


> I am compiling a list....please add as you see fit (from movies, tv, songs, sports, music, etc...)
> 
> 1) Life is like an UBER request&#8230;.you never know what your gonna get
> 
> ...


1.) " NO NEED TO TIP"!

2.) " LOWER RATES MEAN MORE MONEY"!

3.) " UBER PARTNER".

4.) " UBER CONTRACT".

5.) " UBER WELCOME KIT".

6.) " RECRUIT YOUR FRIENDS"!

7.)" SAFE RIDER FEE"

8.) " TECHNOLOGY COMPANY"

9.) " FLYING CARS "

10.) "UBER INVESTOR"

Should i go on ?
The idioms are endless, yet it gets worse every year.



Cableguynoe said:


> to Uber... and BEYOND!


You mean to Uber and Beneath !
Race to the Bottom !



Wh4tev3r!!!! said:


> Drive for Uber Forest, Drive for Uber Forest!!!


" i may not be the smartest man, but at least i dont uber"- Forest Gump



PMartino said:


> "River. James River."
> View attachment 187366


James River enjoys Gambling as much as James Bond.


----------



## PMartino (Mar 18, 2016)

"Okay Mike. And this guy she's seeing, what the hell does he do?"

"He drives an Uber"

"What?!"

(a little louder) "I heard he drives an Uber around Central Park or something"

"Oh, Mike, please! You're the fun-loving, outgoing party guy, and you're sweatin' some rideshare driver!"


----------



## bender953 (Feb 4, 2016)

<Ghostbusters>
"Lets show this Uber how we do things downtown"
"It will be pandemonium, Uber and Lyft drivers living together....."
"I am the Ubermaster, are you the SurgeKeeper?"


----------



## nowherefast (Aug 17, 2016)

PMartino said:


> "Okay Mike. And this guy she's seeing, what the hell does he do?"
> 
> "He drives an Uber"
> 
> ...


Awesome...winner winner...."You're so f*cken Uber and you don't even know it...."


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

Uber is like a box of chocolates, you never know who you'll get


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

More Losses Projected.


----------



## PMartino (Mar 18, 2016)

"Pen's closed, Uber boy. Find another ping home."


----------



## nowherefast (Aug 17, 2016)

----
Just don't go busting my surge, Billy okay?
Hey, Tommy, if I was gonna break your surge, I'd tell you to go home and get your aux cord.
Now this kid, this kid was great. They, they used to call him Aux cord Tommy.
----
I'm not mad, I'm proud of you. You took your first base ride like a man and you learn two great things in life. Look at me, never take a base ride and always keep your mouth shut on your honey holes.
----
Oh, oh Anthony. He's an Uber driver, he know what he said. What did ya say? Ant drive how?
Just..you know...
What?
Just... ya know you're an ant driver.
You mean, let me understand this cause, ya know maybe it's me, I'm a little f**ked up
maybe, but I'm an Ant driver how, I mean Ant aimlessly throughout the day? I kill surge for you by keeping the app on at all times? What did you mean Ant, Ant how? How the F*ck do I Ant?
---


----------



## Robert Ingham (Dec 22, 2017)

Can I hire an Uber driver to run me over?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Robert Ingham said:


> Can I hire an Uber driver to run me over?


The real question IS....

What won't an Uber driver do...?

Rakos








Look out.... it's monkey on the lamb...


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Uber and Lyft are what we thought they were. 
They are who we thought they were, and we let them off the hook!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

(matrix)

Human beings are a virus. A plague. And we .... are the Uber.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

(forest gump)

Boy, is you stupid or something?

Uber is as Uber does.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

backcountryrez said:


> View attachment 187750
> 
> 
> Uber and Lyft are what we thought they were.
> They are who we thought they were, and we let them off the hook!


If you want to crown em, than crown their asses.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

PMartino said:


> "Pen's closed, Uber boy. Find another ping home."
> View attachment 187592


A job that actually PAYS !
Where $100.00 plus in cash tip$ is the Norm.

Where they DONT DISCOURAGE TIPPING !

Its soooooo nice !


----------



## UberIsverycaring (Dec 5, 2017)

There's no need to tip. It's included in the fare.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Roads...where we’re going we are not going to need...roads
-Uber

(Shortly after investors txt each other) Fire that crazy MF!!!

RSVP for a bagged lunch and meeting at (far location)
(Limited seats available)
-Uber

You have been selected for a new pilot program
-Uber


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Are you my guy ? This is my guy. I think that is your guy there, this is my guy here.(standing right next to car door)
- Uber


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Ribak said:


> I am compiling a list....please add as you see fit (from movies, tv, songs, sports, music, etc...)
> 
> 1) Life is like an UBER request&#8230;.you never know what your gonna get
> 
> ...


"We're gonna need a bigger Uber"
(Jaws)

"Uber?.............Uber?................
Anyone?...........Anyone?............"
(Ferris Bueller)


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

As vin diesel would say, I live my life $0.65/mile at a time


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Time to get the Uber out of here...!

Lets make like an Uber cow patty....

And hit the Uber dusty trail...

Rakos








PS. Another boared monkey...8>)


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Johnny two times from goodfellaa

I gotta get the pool pax get the pool pax

As far back as I can remember I always wanted to be an uber driver


----------



## twnFM (Oct 26, 2017)

After driving Uber I feel lower than a snakes belly in wagon rut


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Today, I feel like the unluckiest uber driver on the face of the earth

Million dollars isn't cool. You know what's cool? Losing a billion dollars


----------



## macinmn (Jan 5, 2016)

*"Any of you ****ing pax request drive thru, and I'll execute every mother****ing last one of ya"

*


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

From Tommy boy 

Fat guy in a little uber, fat guy in a little uber


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Four weddings and an Uber


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

It's in the way that you Uber

Eric Clapton from Color of Money


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Dammit Jim, I'm a Doctor, not your damn Uber driver!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

The City Isn't Pretty Like it Use to be. ~ Pins and Needles, The Birthday Massacre.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

- *"Excuse me. I don't mean to bother you, but are you my Uber driver?...'cause I just wanna tell you, I'm your number one pax." - Misery*


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

An Uber driver once tried to test me. I stole his tip jar and bought some fava beans and a nice Chianti.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Eighty cents a mile net, doesn't buy a hell of a lot;
Eighty cents a mile net, doesn't mean a thing.
But give it to me ev'ry trip;
Twenty trips in ev'ry day;
That's enough for me to be SLEEPING ON A GRATE!

Apologies to Adler and Ross; _*The Pajama Game, *_"7 1/2 Cents".

Travis K. took an Uber Pool, down to Fourth Street NYC.
When he got there, what did he see?
The Uber drivers who were working for free!

Apologies to Rado and Ragni, *Hair.*


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

1. I see Uber drivers... They’re everywhere
2. You’re my favorite Uber driver
3. I’ve had it with these motherf**king pax in this motherf**king Uber
4. Much too good for Uber pax
5. Uber driver, we have a problem
6. Pax in, pax out


----------



## HeyJoe (Jun 12, 2015)

-Start the meter, I'll be out in two minutes.
-You want me to Uber where, I don't think so!
-Can I pay with a debit card? I'm guessing you're new to using Uber.
-Did I order the right uber? (How the hell am I suppose to know).
-Are you my Uber? Maybe!
-New and uncensored, How to live on 5.00 a day, by Uber On..
-Can you come and get us? He ordered one of them Goober things! (my personal favorite)
-I'm so wasted, UBER CANCELLED!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

nowherefast said:


> ----
> Just don't go busting my surge, Billy okay?
> Hey, Tommy, if I was gonna break your surge, I'd tell you to go home and get your aux cord.
> Now this kid, this kid was great. They, they used to call him Aux cord Tommy.
> ...


Goodfellas right?


----------



## Termie (Apr 18, 2017)

You’ve given 36 Uber rides?! Does that include me????? I AM 37?!?!?!!?!??

-Termie, who’s not supposed to be here today


----------



## Marshall Mathers (Dec 29, 2016)

busy in the city so it's surging for an Uber
Two in the morning, a ping from the Fatburger
Everything flying smoothly like a Goodyear blimp
Reached destination, then They said "here's a tip"
Pax Drunk as hell, but no throwin' up
Half way home and my pings still blowin' up
Today I didn't even have to use my AK
I gotta say, it was a good day


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Full metal jacket

You gotta be shitting me pool


----------



## Ant-Man (Nov 22, 2017)

"going the distance to put people first"
"Fraudulent activity undermines the trust on which Uber is built."
"safe rides fee," "industry-leading background check process" (FBI estimated a 43% error rate)

"Yeah, we call that Boob-er." TK in GQ referencing a "women on demand" service
"What is driving me through all this is a determination that we take what's happened as an opportunity to heal wounds of the past and set a new standard for justice in the workplace." TK
"Uber is efficiency with elegance on top. That's why I buy an iPhone instead of an average cell phone, why I go to a nice restaurant and pay a little bit more. It's for the experience." TK
"We're in a political campaign, and the candidate is Uber and the opponent is an asshole named Taxi." TK
"Google is doing driverless, Tesla is doing driverless, Apple is doing driverless. This is going to be the world. Do you want to be part of the future or do you want to resist the future? We don't want to be like taxis were for us." TK









"The path of the righteous ant is beset on all sides by the base rate of the selfish and the tyranny of Uber. Blessed is he who in the name of charity and goodwill, shepherds the weak through the valley of the fake surge, for he is truly his brother's keeper, and the finder of lost childrants. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know I am the Lord when I lay My vengeance upon thee."


----------



## Teri12 (Jul 20, 2016)

I'll Be Black....


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Ribak said:


> I am compiling a list....please add as you see fit (from movies, tv, songs, sports, music, etc...)
> 
> 1) Life is like an UBER request&#8230;.you never know what your gonna get
> 
> ...


May the surge be with you!
I find your lack of tips disturbing!
Luke, I am your Uber!
Uber is the path to the dark side. Fear leads to anger, anger leads to hate, hate leads to driving for Uber!
Uber sign up page: IT'S A TRAP!
Always two there are. No more, no less. (Uber & Lyft)


----------



## UberwithStuber (Jan 18, 2017)

Frankly Uber, I don't give a damn.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Termie said:


> You've given 36 Uber rides?! Does that include me????? I AM 37?!?!?!!?!??
> 
> -Termie, who's not supposed to be here today


This job would be great if it weren't for the passengers.

Ooo, Navy Seals!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

UPGRADE to delivery. I inadvertently upgraded and could not downgrade fast enough.


----------



## jcarrolld (Aug 25, 2016)

Go ahead Pax, make my day.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Get to the oooobahhhh. A la arnold from predator.

I feel like pax say that as i do a drive by and find myself disgusted by their destination.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I know where I drove you last summer

Featuring Jennifer love Hewitt boobs bouncing up and down

Final destination 6

All pool riders inevitably will die


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Once upon a pickup dreary, while I waited weak and weary,
Over many a familiar and furious volume of wait-time lore,
While I angered, nearly cancelling, suddenly there came a tapping,
As of some one gently rapping, rapping at my Uber door.
'Tis my pool rider,' I muttered, 'tapping at my Uber door -
Only this, and nothing more.'


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

What do they call a Quarter Pounder with Cheese in Paris?

They don't call it a Quarter Pounder with Cheese?

No, they got the metric system there, they wouldn't know what the f&@$ a Quarter Pounder is.

What'd they call it?

They call it Royale with Cheese.

Royale with Cheese. What'd they call a Big Mac?

Big Mac's a Big Mac, but they call it Le Big Mac.

Le big Mac! Ahhaha, what do they call a driver that waits on the side of the road at the airport in Orlando Florida getting .52 per paid mile before expenses and taking roads that 80 % of the time have tolls on them with out a chance of receiving a tip?
A [email protected]$& fübr or Lyft driver...

What's a tip?
A word that Millenials usually born after this movie was released do not know the meaning of.

#fübrn


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Yes...called it....FEATURED...!

you heard it from me first...8>)

Rakos


----------



## PMartino (Mar 18, 2016)

More than you can afford, pal. UberX, NON-POOL!!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Gonna take him an order he can't refuse


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

AntAF said:


> "going the distance to put people first"
> "Fraudulent activity undermines the trust on which Uber is built."
> "safe rides fee," "industry-leading background check process" (FBI estimated a 43% error rate)
> 
> ...


Trust undermines the Fraudelent Activity upon which uber was built


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Shortly after being fired...










"Toto, I've got a feeling we're not in Uber headquarters any more"


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

KD_LA said:


> May the surge be with you!
> I find your lack of tips disturbing!
> Luke, I am your Uber!
> Uber is the path to the dark side. Fear leads to anger, anger leads to hate, hate leads to driving for Uber!
> ...


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

"Are you sure this thing is safe, R2?"

------------------------------------------------------------------










"What a _dump_!" - Bette Davis, Beyond The Forest

------------------------------------------------










"I'm mad as hell, and I'm not going to take this anymore"

----------------------------------------------------------










"Of all the Ubers in all the towns in all the world, he gets into mine"


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Seven Years in the Red


----------



## nowherefast (Aug 17, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Goodfellas right?


correct...all 3


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Jo3030 said:


> Uber is a technology company.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> This job would be great if it weren't for the passengers.
> 
> Ooo, Navy Seals!


Now you sound like Navy L.P.D. crews . . .

"If not for the passengers."
Triple stack Marines most often.

Seal you can just throw over the side miles from shore without slowing down . . .

Just Remember. . . its Michelle OBamas fault you cant have fried chicken in galley anymore !

Perhaps Trump can fix this . . . .

( i built the one in picture)


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> "Are you sure this thing is safe, R2?"
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

The road to Hell is paved with good intentions...and you’ll be driven there in an Uber POOL.

Cheap-ass pax about Uber POOL being discontinued: “Only out of my cold, dead hands!”


----------



## Bazinga57 (Oct 2, 2017)

Let's "Make Uber Great Again."


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

“Sixty eight billion dollars just ain’t what it used to be.”


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## pajala (Apr 24, 2016)

Thanks for reaching out


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

PMartino said:


> "River. James River."
> View attachment 187366


Lmao!


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Uber is shit.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Uber. Why is it always Uber?!

An Uber here, an Uber there... pretty soon you're talking real money.

Friends, drivers, countrymen.... we come to bury Uber, not to praise it.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Ribak said:


> I am compiling a list....please add as you see fit (from movies, tv, songs, sports, music, etc...)
> 
> 1) Life is like an UBER request&#8230;.you never know what your gonna get
> 
> ...


Masochistic. No further association, games or riddles are necessary.


----------



## Ubersinger (Dec 15, 2017)

God bless us everyuber. - Tiny Tim

Uber gonna put your eye out with that. - a Christmas Story


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm going "Glubering" later today...

Think "Glamping"...

Rakos


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Rakos said:


> I'm going "Glubering" later today...
> 
> Think "Glamping"...
> 
> ...


Rakos, I'm gonna tell my cousin Pookie and his friend you used his picture without permission.


----------



## ubermercury (Nov 29, 2016)

I only ever drive at >2x surge.
I don't drive very much.

I don't do airport drops - if I see luggage I drive past.
I only have a Prius.

At 5.01 minutes I get a no-show, even if the rider is knocking on my locked window.
I read that somewhere on UP.

It's really dead out there this morning/today/tonight.
Anybody else or is it just me?
(It's you)

Lots of fake surge tonight.
I missed the real stuff.


----------



## Ubersinger (Dec 15, 2017)

Uber-bo Baggins, I'm not trying to rob you... - Gandalf


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Well I'll be Ubered....

Once upon an Uber dreary...

While I pondered weak and weary...

Over many a quaint and curious Uber lore...

While I nodded, nearly napping...

suddenly there came a tapping...

As of some one gently tapping...

Tapping at my side window door...

Tis some Uber rider I muttered,...

tapping at my passenger door...

Only this, and nothing more...

And the silken sad uncertain rustling...

of each Uber rider Thrilled me...

filled me with fantastic terrors...

never felt before...So that now...

to still the beating of my heart...

I stood repeating...and listening...

Tis some Uber rider begging entrance..

at my car's door...Some late Uber rider...

Begging entrance at my car door...

This it is, and nothing more...

Presently my soul grew stronger...

hesitating then no longer...

Uber Sir...said I...

truly your forgiveness I implore...

But the fact is I was Uber napping...

and so gently you came rapping...

And so faintly you came tapping...

tapping at my Uber car's door...

That I scarce was sure I heard you...

here I opened wide the door...

Darkness there, and nothing more...

Deep into that darkness peering...

long I sat there wondering...fearing...

Doubting, dreaming dreams...

no Uber driver ever dared to dream before...

a five hour ride with a return trip...

But the silence was unbroken...

and the stillness gave no token...

And the only word there spoken...

was the whispered word Uber XL..please..

This I whispered, and an echo...

murmured back the word, Uber XL please

Merely this, and nothing more...

I picked up a pax so tired and weary...

He said he had to get home and hurry...

Off into the night we fled...

Dropped him home and all he said...

I'll tip you in the app...as he fled...

Once again I raised my eyes...

And longed for that gentle tapping...

Tapping on my window more...8>)

Thanks to Robert Frost for "The Raven"...

Rakos


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Bazinga57 said:


> Let's "Make Uber Great Again."


MUGA!!


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hey Joe where you going with that phone in your hand
Hey Joe where you Goin with that phone in your hand
I'm going down to call myself an Uber
And I need to get to the other side of town

Hey Joe I heard you called yourself an Uber
And you're going to the other Side of town
Yes I did I called one and one came around

Hey Joe I heard you called yourself an Uber
And you're going to the other side of town
Yes I did I called one
I took out my phone and I called one

Where you going to run to now
Where you going to go
I'm going way down south
Where I can buy weed
Why can't this Uber find me

I've been waiting here forever
I've got to go now
so I'll call a Lift instead.


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

My grandma calls it Boober.

"Hey Nick, how's the boober business going?"


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

(Groundhog Day on return Pax)
Uber: Phil? Phil Connors? Phil Connors, I thought that was you!
Phil: Hi, thanks for riding.
Uber: Hey now, don't you tell me you don't remember me 'cause I sure as heckfire remember you!
Phil: Not a chance.
Uber: Ned... Ryerson-Uberson!!


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

ACCEPTENCE DETAILS (all caps lol)
Your acceptance rate is based on the percentage of trip requests you’ve accepted over the last 7 days. High rates don’t affect your account, but often mean short wait times. If you see zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
ZzzzzzzUber


----------



## Jprime (Mar 21, 2016)

F Uber pay me.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Where we are going we don’t need roads


----------



## PMartino (Mar 18, 2016)

Well I'm the friendly stranger in the black sedan
Won't you hop inside my car
I got candy I got aux cords I got water n' mints
And I can take you to the nearest bar.
I'm your vehicle baby!
I'll take you anywhere you wanna go
I'm your vehicle baby
By now I'm sure you know
That I love tips (love 'em)
I need tips (need 'em)
Want tips, got to have them tips, girl
Great God in heaven you know I love ubering you


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Yes, yes. Let it flow. May the Uber flow through you.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

UBER" pledge of "Neither rain, nor snow, nor sleet, nor hail
shall keep the uberXmen from their appointed rounds." 

However, we will be indoors - UBER employees


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Has any one thrown up in your car before? Well that’s what you signed up for


----------

